# Pictures on Fire



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, it's dead easy to put your own pictures on your Fire.  

Use the USB to connect the Fire to the computer and open it to 'internal storage'.  There will be a bunch of folders. . .find the one called "Pictures".  Then go find the pictures on your computer and just drag and drop. . .you can even drag a whole folder's worth at once.

I assume videos and music would work similarly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i'm tired.... 

my first response to reading the thread title was "Why is Ann burning pictures?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly you forgot where you were.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Clearly you forgot where you were.


I never know where I am.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am learning as well. This does sound easy.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't tried transferring videos yet, but yes, music works the same way. I just transferred my Beauty and the Beast CD, which I have a digital copy of on my laptop, into my daughter's Fire. Or I should probably say I made a copy of the CD onto her Fire.  The Fire even shows the cover of the CD in the carousel and music sections, which is really nice.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The videos I have digitized I just drag and drop from my desktop computer into the movies folder. Seems to recognize them right away and they play just fine. Also played them through the HDMI port onto our lcd TV - that worked fine also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The next thing I want to try is sending them using the Send to Kindle applet. . . . .it's supposed to work. . . . .if so, that'll be even easier!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

telracs said:


> My first response to reading the thread title was "Why is Ann burning pictures?"


That's what I thought too. Were we somehow separated at birth?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The next thing I want to try is sending them using the Send to Kindle applet. . . . .it's supposed to work. . . . .if so, that'll be even easier!


It does work, but of course it is a Kindle document. You can also send it to the Amazon Cloud if you have the Cloud uploader installed and it will be available on the HD as a photo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> It does work, but of course it is a Kindle document. You can also send it to the Amazon Cloud if you have the Cloud uploader installed and it will be available on the HD as a photo.


Oh! Good point. . . . . I'll have to play.


----------

